# bright yellow urine



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to bother you but i have a question.

I have had lots of yellow mucusy over the last week or so and have been swabbed so just awaiting results (don't know how long they take). Sure it's all normal. 
Anyway from yesterday, I've noticed that my urine has turned bright yellow. I am not taking any supplements at all (the only thing i can find is B12 can make it this colour) but i am not taking any supplements. I had some more mucus this morning and even this seemed a birghter yellow than normal.

Any idea what this coud be please? I am feeling pretty run down at the mo, lots of repeat mouth ulcers, sore throat etc so could it be tied in? 

Anyway, your view would be much appreciated. 

Many thanks as always

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's difficult to say until you get the results, but it's possible that you have an infection that just needs some antibiotics or other treatment.  Urine can change colour though depending on how much you have drunk, and things that you have eaten.  Sorry I can't help more, but it doesn't sound anything to be too worried about,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi EmilyCaitlin

Many thanks for that.

I got a call from the hospital and it is an infection so i am now on antibiotics. That said my GP said the infection is a bug commonly found in pregnant women and usually only treated when in labour but said if lots of discharge, then best to take the antib's. But the side effect might be that i get thrush...it never rains when it pours, ha ha!!

Anyway thanks for your advice as ever and have a good weekend.

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

thrush is a common side effect of antibiotics, but not everyone gets it, so hopefully you will be ok xxxx


----------

